# Launcher Verbindet nicht HDRO



## Staubzucker (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab folgendes Problem...
Ich wollte heute mal wieder ne Runde HDRO zocken.
Habs Installiert. (HDRO und Minen von Moria)... wollte es starten.
Verlangt der Launcher nach Framework 1.1.4322..
Hab ich dann nach ner Stunde endlich Installiert bekommen...
(mit den üblichen Windows Kompatiblitäts Meldung, bei denen ich ja "trotzdem ausführen" anklicken kann)

Nun steh ich aber vor dem nächsten Problem.
Der Launcher Startet aber bei dem ersten Punkt "Verbinden" kann er keine Verbindung herstellen.


Hab nun schon den ganzen Morgen Foren durchforstet und diverse Sachen ausprobiert. Die aber keinen Erfolg hatten.. 

Was ich ausprobiert habe:

Proxy einstellung vom IE Kontrolliert.. (steht auf "Automatische suche der Einstellungen).
Spiel Neu Installiert. 
Framework +SP1 neu Installiert.. (über die Command Console installiert. Die anleitung dazu steht auf der Microsoft HP)
Firewall komplett deaktiviert..
Bei der Firewall TurbineLauncher.exe, TurbineInvoker.exe, lotroclient.exe zugelassen
Von Netzwerkkabel auf W-lan umgestellt. (und wieder zurück)
Ports Freigeschaltet.


Bin langsam echt Ratlos.. hat jemand von euch noch einen Rat für mich?
Das komische ist dass ich das Game schon einmal auf dem PC gespielt hab.. (inzwischen aber das system neu installiert)

Mein System.

Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650@ 3,20GHz  3,20 GHz
Installierter Ram: 8,00 GB
Betriebssystem Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit + SP1


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Januar 2012)

Irgendein Antiviren-Programm, das dazwischen funkt?

Wohin hast du HDRO installiert?


----------

